# Breezy had twins



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## taiweber (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh how cute. The little brown one looks like he has a little smirk on his face.


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

The brown one is a boy. The fawn is a girl 
She has a frosted white spot on one side.







There mom is fawn and white abs is my best milker a







There dad is tricolor spotted from great milk lines


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh gosh! They are so sweet!


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

They are it'll be hard to sell them


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie pies!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats how cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

How adorable they are! Is that the buck you got last season? He grew well if so


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

No the buckling I got last season is still growing he's going to finish out black and white


----------

